# Rso



## October420 (Jul 28, 2016)

There is a ton of great information about making RSO, on this forum and other places on the web. 

My question is not on the process of making RSO but rather what to use to make RSO? 

I've read that you should only use bud, but also I've heard talk of using the whole plant, that's where I'm confused. 

My wife suffers with Multiple Sclerosis and she responds well with either vaping herb or dabbing BHO. But I'm interested in perhaps a better way of getting CBD and other cannabinoids into her system. So my end game is to accomplish this, so wouldn't using the whole plant, bud's and leaves be preferable? 

Right now I'm just day's away from harvesting a CBD Sharkshock, unfortunately it's just one plant, but she's a big beauty and I'd like to make the best use of her.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2016)

People use bud and the sugar leaf. Not the stems or roots of the plant. Full plant extracts usually mean bud and shake.

Congratulations on having a cbd almost ready. It is great meds for MS. my husband does amazingly well. He mostly just smokes now. I take a cbd oil at night.  
Let us know if we can help more.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

Listen to Rose my friend, ,,she knows RSO like nobody else.


----------



## October420 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks y'all, I appreciate the help.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 29, 2016)

hey rose, just wrote a couple questions re rso on medical mj thread. can u help me. thanks!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2016)

Just got home and hope i helped.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 29, 2016)

ON COFFIE WARMER now. still bubbling. put a glass jar top between s/s container and heating element to try and slow evaporation. glass is too thick, i think. not hot enough. rose, how can i tell when its done?? THANKS!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2016)

I will try to explain, when you put a spatula in it and drag it across the bottom of the pan, you see pan. It is that thick. There is hardly any liquid... You will know. If you take it out too soon, I guess you could re warm it.  How much pot and liquid did you start with?


----------

